# any info on vin 242379b110059



## napa (Mar 29, 2008)

would like to specifically know what motor, tranny, etc this car had according to the vin if possible.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

i beleive all we can get from this is it's a 1969 2dr hardtop pontiac GTO assembled in Baltimore MD with a V8.
(unless you sent into PHS)
Somebody correct me if im wrong.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Tri-Power said:


> i beleive all we can get from this is it's a 1969 2dr hardtop pontiac GTO assembled in Baltimore MD with a V8.
> (unless you sent into PHS)
> Somebody correct me if im wrong.


:agree

You can't specify which 400 CID engine or transmission was used on this car according to the VIN code, unfortunately the Baltimore plant did not use the accessory coding system which would be listed on the data plate.

I would suggest sending the VIN code to Pontiac Historical Services along with their fee and they will mail to you the complete billing history and build sheet for the car. They also have available a copy of the window sticker for your car.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

contact phs and send them the info they can tell you every thing bout ur car


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

i did that i was pleased with all the paper work i got, not much about my car i didint already know sence my car had almost nothign extra but thare was lots and lots of spects and stuff that is well worth the cash


----------

